# Private costs of IUI?



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi

I will probably (hopefully not) be starting IUI mid-June and was just wondering what sort of costs are involved with a private consultant?  I'm sure these can vary but would just like a rough idea so know what to expect.

Also, is IUI always done with injections?  Is it a lot more successful with injections instead of maybe with Clomid?

Thanks in advance


----------



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

HI LOTUSFLOWER LONDON BRIDGE CENTRE FEES ARE 85 TO 125 FOR FIRST APPT. IUI COST ROUND ABOUT 500/550. I'M ON CLOMID AT THE MOMENT. I HAVE HAD 3 IUI FIRST ONE BFP SADLY M/C AT 6 WKS. I'M HOPING TO GO BACK ONTO IUI IN AUG. TRYING NATURALLY FOR A WHILE LOVE CORAL.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

does that include drugs or not?


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

I paid £850 per medicated iui cycle 2 years ago. This included scans and drugs. I had to but extra Puregon on top as I was a poor responder and I think they cost about £120 for 300 units. 

Initial consultant appointmemt was £120 I know this has gone up to £200 recently

My clinic have put their prices last year. I had to pay an extra £600 for my icsi cycle that I wasn't expecting.

Injectibles are easier to control than clomid but not necessarily more successful - it all depends on how you respond. With injectibles they aim to produce 3 follies and hopefully 3 eggs.


Best of luck

Murtle
xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i'm just looking at costs we are not as far as IUI but want to be prepared


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Here's a link to the treatment costs of the London womens clinic.

http://www.lwclinic.co.uk/treatments/treatment_costs.html

Unfortunately, it doesn't give the costs of iui drugs package but it would be about £350


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

We paid about £900 nearlier this year with drugs etc included in that price - hope that helps - good luck!


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

We had DIUI and each time it cost us £750.00 this included scans, clomid tablets for days 2-6 and also the HCG trigger jab.  Although this year I think our clinic have now put it up to £850.00.

Good Luck
Emma
x x x x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Lotusflower   
I did 3 IUI's with Clomid & injections (Menopur) last year & I think each cycle worked out to be around £800-£900. This included all drugs, scans, appts etc.

Wishing you lots of  whichever route you decide to take.

Erica.xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone for replying...slightly more than I thought it would be, yikes!  Anyway, maybe (just maybe) this month of Clomid will work and I won't even need the IUI.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I've just enquired here and they tell me its about £500/600 per IUI cycle privately. It's about a 20% chance of success each cycle too    I'm hoping clomid works before tho like you - best of luck Jo xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Jocole
Oh, that sounds a bit better.  I'm not holding out much hope with the Clomid (last month now) but you never know...  Gosh, 20% just doesn't sound very promising, does it?
Good luck to you too-how long are you on Clomid?


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Don't want to depress you but the nhs official stats for iui success is 9%.  This is mainly because it's an early treatment & many people later go on to be diagnosed with conditions that don't suit iui.

Good luck! It still works for hundreds of women & you could be in that 9%!
Jess x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I've been on clomid 4 months and they will only let me do 6 ?? i dont think they are keen for me to do IUI anyway (think its cos i only have one tube!) and keep ranting on about IVF - which i was also told is only 20% per cycle and about £3,500 private!!  

Jo x


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

I have had 3 goes at IUI and they cost £570 at CARE Northampton.  I didn't take any drugs, but paid £100 for initial consultation and £190 for HIV and Hep tests for myself and DP.

Hope all works out for you.
Clare


----------



## ally b (Jan 25, 2006)

My DIUI was £480 for the per non-medicated cycle, plus we believe around £200 for donor sperm though we haven't paid for the sperm yet.

Love Ally


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Lotusflower,

Im not holding out much hope with clomid either so i know how you feel.

Any of you ladies only got one tube? i cant understand y they wont let me try it as my remaining tube is fine?  
At least its more affordable than IVF!!

Best of luck everyone and fingers crossed lotus for this month xxx


----------



## jane70 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi lotusflower
I had 4 x iuis last year at the Bridge centre. They cost £850 each but that was with donor sperm which I think was about £200 of the total cost. The clomid cost about £7 I think
lets hope you don't need it!
Take Care
J x


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi, well unfortunately I will be starting the IUI this month and have been quoted £850 which includes all injections, clomid, scans etc.  God, I hope it works!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lotusflower
Wishing you lots of       as you start IUI.
At least you have an "all inclusive" price so there will be no horrible surprises at the end & it doesn't matter how many drugs & scans you need.

Everything crossed for 1st time lucky  for you.

Erica.xx


----------



## dancer (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello Claire,
I just wanted to say congratulations on your BFP - naturally!! Thats really great news. Hope everything goes really well with your pregnancy.
Take care
Dancer x


----------

